# Dr Bronner Shampoo!



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

My sister Bathes Enzo pretty often ( because he gets pee on him or dirty fast) and he started to develop dry skin. He has started to itch and flake. So I went to CVS ( local drug store)and bought him Dr Bronner shampoo ! This stuff is GREAT !!!!!!!!!! his coat is soft and he has 98% stopped scratching. This shampoo is concentrated and is only 3.95 for a 16 oz.

We bought the almond liquid soap.

We need to buy him a good rinse out conditioner so I will be ordering him some soon. We where washing him with some shampoo we got at this local dog show. Its not that great at all IMO I forgot the name but I will post when I get the name.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

How often do you bath him?

Moose goes P on his front legs sometimes we just dry with a papertowe and then damp one to get rid of it.

If he drinks a lot of water the urine rarely smells just more of an issue to deal with it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im with Todd on just wiping it off and not as many frequent bath's. Eli does the same thing but is better now that he lifts his leg. I have also heard other male Poodle owner's on this forum say they use baby wipes to clean the soiled hair in between bath's and after potty breaks.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ToddW said:


> How often do you bath him?
> 
> Moose goes P on his front legs sometimes we just dry with a papertowe and then damp one to get rid of it.
> 
> If he drinks a lot of water the urine rarely smells just more of an issue to deal with it.


He probably gets a bath 2 times a week ? Some times he goes number 2 in his crate and he gets crap all over him. these is when she gives him a bath but that only happened a few times. 

we have used wipes on him before but didn't like the aftermath I think it could be because they where generic wipes nothing special.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Yikes, poop in crate 

2 times a week isn't bad I would try to keep it 1x a week but obviously if he poops that needs a clean-up.

Glad the shampoo is working


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Yikes, poop in crate
> 
> 2 times a week isn't bad I would try to keep it 1x a week but obviously if he poops that needs a clean-up.
> 
> Glad the shampoo is working



Yeah I told my sister to let his natural oils get a chance to sooth his skin again. So right now he looks like a little Rasta kid lol. I will take pictures today he has these nice ringlets. I feel like cording him hahahahaha


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

roxy25,
what was the dilution you used? i have an Irish Terrier that has itchy skin, i'm trying a peppermint shampoo now, but it's expensive


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

gigi said:


> roxy25,
> what was the dilution you used? i have an Irish Terrier that has itchy skin, i'm trying a peppermint shampoo now, but it's expensive



Well On the bottle it states 1/2 oz for a gallon but my sister just uses one small squirt in her hand for Enzo. I used it on my own hair and I did not see that it says to dilute lol so my hair was greasy, I washed it out and my hair feels so soft and moistened


----------

